
Is there a keyboard based on sound signatures? - geordee
The keyboard in touch devices encroaches visual space. Nowadays, on iPad Pro I use the floating keyboard and swipe gestures.<p>I wish there is a shorthand style sound signatures as keys, swiped and connected to build words. And a layout that optimizes the most common words and sentences, computed using machine learning. The shorthand techniques also have logograms to make transcription easier.<p>The word thought is 7 letters, but can be represented by three sounds &quot;th&quot;-&quot;o&quot;-&quot;t&quot;. Probably &quot;th&quot; and &quot;t&quot; have to be kept together for a better mental model. And it would be a simple swipe gesture, instead of the complex one based on actual spelling and QWERTY keyboard layout.<p>Do you know any such keyboard exists?
======
karmakaze
Each character in korean is a syllable with an (optional) starting and ending
consonants and a vowel in-between. Each stroke (approximately) matches each
consonant and vowel. Typing korean inputs these 'strokes' that build each
syllable and a sequence of them make a word.

So any korean keyboard would fit you definition though not in english. With
the written language being strongly phonetic, anything can be sounded/written
out. English consonants don't map 1:1 so there's inaccuracy/ambiguity.

Consonants/vowels isn't very high density though. It would be better to have a
sort-of Huffman coding that a human can synthesize/parse based on frequencies
and context. The world of shorthand writing probably has such examples.

